# Jetting a bad fall



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

My machine, 6gpm 4kpsi. 
A plumber called me for a scope. Real bad fall and lots of gunk. But just the first 50ft of a250ft plus run in an industrial building. As only the first 2 bathrooms kept backing up.
Ok for 20 plus years,,,, and so it is something new if line isn't rotted out. They changed to inferior water saving toilets AND pulled one out altogether. So 4 regular toilets to 3 crummy flushing toilets. So mystery solved. 
I jetted line and couldn't get it to look properly flushed out, it looked good, much better but I kept getting getting some build up around 30 50ft, re; scale. I tried dumping 30 gals of water down toilet. Used warthog, pusher, flushes nozzles but couldn't get it to sparkle. I knew it was a lost cause in some respects but wanted to impress plumber and his customer. 
My question,,,,, if I had more gpm and the perfect nozzle could I have forced that scale down. (remember really bad fall, but fall) 
And if so what specs,,,, You guys with the big trailer jetters, how much is your normal max for 4inch? I was sucking the toilet traps out with my machine. So how much more gpm before it gets stupid.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You might want to use the chain knocker on a snake to clean the scale off then use the jetter. If it was too much money to dig it up then this is a situation where pipe lining could improve the flow because it is slipperier than old cast iron.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Very good reply cuda, thanks 
the warthog did a good job of taking off a lot of scale. the before and after was quite noticable.. i thought of a major descale but it looked very round and acceptable. 
my question, would the right gpm and or nozzle make it look good for at least 5 minutes for the cutomer and or other plumber? 
maybe a chain knocker with helper dumping loads of water would do it. or would it keep looking the same becuz your not gonna get it all and with bad fall for to far you cant flush etc...
now if i could attack this from downstream, then no problem,, smile, thanks again cuda.


----------

